# Foreskin caught in swimsuit netting... twice!



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

My four year old twice this year has had the displeasure (and pain) of having his foreskin get caught in the netting-underwear that is in swimsuits. Any way to protect him without cutting out the netting?


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

I have no idea really but I've read about this happening to other boys. I'm so sorry if happened to him. It sounds painful. I guess I don't understand how it happens (it didn't when I read about it the other times either). Is the mesh openings fairly large? If so, could you remove it and replace it with a mesh that is smaller? I'm thinking about something breathable but very finely woven - like panty hose type material???


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Huh. That's never happened to either one of my kids. Does he need a different sized bathing suit?


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

Everyone I've known with this problem has just cut the mesh out. I'm not sure how else to fix it!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Just cut the mesh out. On the other threads about this issue that have shown up here that is the only answer. If he prefers the netting I would just get some cheap undies to wear under for support.


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

ok thanks. it's been bothering my husband and myself for a while, and i had never thought to come here until tonight. i appreciate the fast responses!

for the record, his trunks are the appropriate sized, it was two pair of trunks, not one kind, and he has never had any other issues concerning his foreskin. i will start cutting out the mesh.

i do worry though about phemosis, as i have a friend who when he was a teenager was very shy about sexual issues and was unable to tell his parents or anyone that his penis hurt when he got an erection, and by the time he was 22, he finally got the nerve to tell his parents, and of course they helped him find a doc etc., and i know this is an extreme case, but i worry. when is the foreskin supposed to be able to retract fully?


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geekgolightly* 
ok thanks. it's been bothering my husband and myself for a while, and i had never thought to come here until tonight. i appreciate the fast responses!

for the record, his trunks are the appropriate sized, it was two pair of trunks, not one kind, and he has never had any other issues concerning his foreskin. i will start cutting out the mesh.

i do worry though about phemosis, as i have a friend who when he was a teenager was very shy about sexual issues and was unable to tell his parents or anyone that his penis hurt when he got an erection, and by the time he was 22, he finally got the nerve to tell his parents, and of course they helped him find a doc etc., and i know this is an extreme case, but i worry. when is the foreskin supposed to be able to retract fully?

Average age for retraction is 10.5 yrs.. Full retraction can occur after puberty and thats perfectly normal. Hormones flooded in a prepubescent male is the key to facilitate the retraction process. If an intact man has a tight foreskin as an adult he can learn stretching techniques, this is proven successful, and there are steroid creams available to help loosen the foreskin.

My intact ds2 wears lands end swim trunks and never experienced this problem. Maybe the brand name is what parents of intact male children shoud consider??


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Why not just were underware with the swim trunks?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Age of retraction varies from person to person. Any time between birth and adulthood is normal with avg being around 10-11yo.

If it is causing a problem for the owner of the penis then it can be fixed 99.9% of the time with no cutting involved so it isnt a big problem.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
Why not just were underware with the swim trunks?

That's what I might suggest too.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

My DS loves his speedos. I figure a 3yr old looks way better in them than my 75yr old neighbor who likes to walk up and down the street in his.


----------



## Nandi (Jul 12, 2008)

Mamarabbit-that is hilarious.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:

I figure a 3yr old looks way better in them than my 75yr old neighbor who likes to walk up and down the street in his.








& ewwww

I will never forget the first time I saw a grown man in a very short shirt and very tight speedos







: looked like he was smuggling tennis balls in there ick.


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

Of course, Yiou could always get speedos to wear under the regualr swimsuite. Then cut of the mesh liner.

I generally cut out the mesh myself, as it is uncomfortable on my glans. Maybe when restored sufficiently, I will change.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

you shoulda saw a picture of pauly shore in cosmo they had a do not picture in there with him in his speedo's wringing out his "junk' in the ocean now that's not a pretty picture it was really gross seeing that & his speedos were to short !


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

There are three possible solutions to this problem. Let him enjoy skinny dipping,







don't let him go swimming or get him a pair of swim trunks that don't have the mesh.

Swim trunks are available that have what appears to be nylon womens panties sewn in as a liner and appears to be the best solution. I have a pair myself and they are very comfortable.

The good news is that he will quickly grow beyond the stage where this is a problem.

Frank


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

One of my sons had this problem. I got him to wear his boxers under the suit, this eliminated the problem. The whole netting thing was especially irritating because it would occasionally get caught and partially retract him. Can't be much fun.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I wonder if this is why Speedo type swimsuits are more popular with European men? I always thought it was more because they're more likely to be physically fit, and less body hang-ups.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I doubt it as I've known (and have read about) cut boys getting the tip of their glans stuck in that netting as well.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarnieMax* 
One of my sons had this problem. I got him to wear his boxers under the suit, this eliminated the problem. The whole netting thing was especially irritating because it would occasionally get caught and partially retract him. Can't be much fun.

haha Really?







Now I'm going to wonder if a boy at the pool's intact because I see his swimsuit w/ his underwear waistband sticking up above it.

I'm intact and never had a problem. What type of mesh is it? Is that mesh that's like a solid cheesecloth, or the type that looks like fishnet stockings w/ little holes and is the material of string?


----------



## DJay (Sep 10, 2006)

I like to swim. I've seen LOTS of young boys just leave their undershorts on with a swim suit on top. Seems like that should work just fine.

DJ


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
haha Really?







Now I'm going to wonder if a boy at the pool's intact because I see his swimsuit w/ his underwear waistband sticking up above it.

I'm intact and never had a problem. What type of mesh is it? Is that mesh that's like a solid cheesecloth, or the type that looks like fishnet stockings w/ little holes and is the material of string?

In this case, it was the latter - more like a fishnet. At the time, he was growing, so that was just the swimsuit of the season. My sons are all in their teens now and from what I can tell it is indeed the ultimate sign of coolness - no, kewlness - to show the waistband of your underwear popping out of your 'boardies'.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
haha Really?







Now I'm going to wonder if a boy at the pool's intact because I see his swimsuit w/ his underwear waistband sticking up above it.

I'm intact and never had a problem. What type of mesh is it? Is that mesh that's like a solid cheesecloth, or the type that looks like fishnet stockings w/ little holes and is the material of string?

I wouldn't assume that...........My dh is cut and the netting just doesn't give him the support so he wears underwear plus he says the netting feels funny.


----------

